# Holiday Hours



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

First off, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all the expats out there!

As many of you know I have two little girls here and I had actually ordered some things from the US for their and my wife's Christmas presents that I couldn't find here. The online tracking finally updated today and said the package was here in the Philippines so I called the makati post office bright and early this morning but the phone just rang and rang. I decided to go ahead and head down there in hope that it might already be there...

when I got there they said it hadn't made it to the makati branch and was still at customs in Pasay. Sooo..since this is Christmas I went all the way to Pasay and talked to the people at the customs office. They said the package just left to Makati 30 minutes before I arrived (GREAT TIMING!) so I did my best to make it all the awy back to Makati but by the time I got there (traffic was insane) it was already 5 and the makati branch was closed. 

In short, did a bunch of running around all day (wish the people in the post office would answer the phone) and never got the package for girls' Christmas. my question is, * does anyone know if the Makati post office is open at all tomorrow, December 24 (Christmas Eve)?* I asked at pasay when I was there but they didn't have a clue about the workings on of Makati... Don't know why i forgot to ask when i was in makati the first time. 

I hope they are like the USPS and have christmas eve hours until noon or something, but I kind of doubt it. just wondered if anyone here had any actual info since I can't find a definitive answer anywhere else online.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's the list of regular, special and additional non working holidays.

Proclamation 459 – Philippine holidays for 2013 | The Filipino Scribe

I feel your frustration and have been there done that... Phones never seem to get answered but then again these offices alway's seem overwhelmed, there's never enough employee's or pay windows.


----------

